# Forum name change



## Administrator (Jan 24, 2003)

I changed the name of the forum because some didn't like how harsh it came across. Just so you guys know. Falling out of a tree to your death......is harsh.
Keep safe everyone.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jan 24, 2003)

That's cool, although I had no problem with any harshness in the previous title. 
It's a harsh reality that I place myself in possibly deadly situations daily to make a living. I NEED to be reminded of the harsh realities so I don't get sloppy. Too many pansy a$$ed landscrapers think they can buy a chainsaw and cut down a tree so they don't have to pay a treeman and too many homeowners removing 12" diameter limbs while standing on ladders are a harsh reality. Too many climbers with 10 or 15 years experience think they don't need to double-tie with their lanyard while making that tricky cut and kill themself is a harsh reality. Saws kicking back unexpectedly and cutting the operator through the skull is a harsh reality. 

I was once against starting a new forum for safety issues, but I'm now glad that you didn't listen to me. 
:angel:


----------



## Stumper (Jan 24, 2003)

The subject is indeed harsh but I commend you for the forum title change-it appears more professional.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 25, 2003)

The thanks goes to Tim Walsh; he asked, I forwarded, Dennis seconded and Darin agreed to it.

I was ambivilent, though I did prefer Tim's suggestions for the text under the title.


----------



## Darin (Jan 26, 2003)

I just felt the need to be a smart-a$$. It is a little more professional.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jan 27, 2003)

now if we could just get the those glorified yard jockies to read this page.... i know a couple around here that are latino owned and oporated that don't give their employees ANY safety gear let alone training!!! they just tell them either you go up or your fired!! so i guess i'm trying to say that this is a good addition to the site and its really needed! Thanks Darin :angel:


----------

